
Show HN: Livre, a free, open-source eBook reader - jdormit
https://github.com/livrereader/livre
======
jdormit
This is a side project of mine arising from my frustration that existing eBook
readers for Linux are ugly as sin. It's not yet fully-featured, but it has
enough functionality that I have switched to it as my default reader.

Feedback and contributions are welcome!

